# 2000 passat 4motion timing belt change 2.8 30v



## shankmeister (May 28, 2006)

Hi,
I am buying a passat tomorrow and I plan on getting the timing belt changed asap. It has 105k on it and I do not think that it has been changed yet. Does anyone know of a good shop in the Minneapolis/St.Paul area that would do the job for a reasonable price.
I am thinking about doing it myself but timing belts scare the hell out of me.


----------



## maxxdout (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: 2000 passat 4motion timing belt change 2.8 30v (shankmeister)*

be afraid, be very afraid...hehe. If your cautious of it, have a shop do it. Not worth the worries, but if your brave and have some friends.....anythings possible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 2000 passat 4motion timing belt change 2.8 30v (shankmeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shankmeister* »_Hi,
I am buying a passat tomorrow and I plan on getting the timing belt changed asap. It has 105k on it and I do not think that it has been changed yet. Does anyone know of a good shop in the Minneapolis/St.Paul area that would do the job for a reasonable price.
I am thinking about doing it myself but timing belts scare the hell out of me.


The Passat isn't a good car to change timing belt on if you're not a verrrrrry good wrench! You have to move the front of the car forward to the "work position" B4 you even start the TB job itself. I considered tackling this since I've changed TB's on scads of cars over the years..but after reading up on the DIY in Passat World and Bentley Manual..I was thinking this would be a fun Sat morning..more like a tense Sat and part of Sunday. Lucky for me my waterpump crapped out and it was caused by TB tensioner failure so I got complete TB/waterpump job covered by VW Power Train warranty!







If you get quotes from shops..make sure they give you a list of just what they're gonna change for $XXX! Here's the list: TB..Duh, tensioner, tensioner roller, idler roller, waterpump, thermostat, serp belt. Do not let anyone talk you out of changing every one of these parts! If the cam seals show any sign of leaking..change those too. The labor to go back in if one fails is not pretty..plus if a roller siezes or the waterpump siezes you're looking at $1M's in damaged heads when the TB breaks..not worth the risk IMHO! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Dealers around here charge about $1400 for this on V6 (parts alone are $500-600). Shops come in a bit below that....a good idea is to get a shop to agree to install parts you buy..then you can control the quality of parts..too many Chinese knockoffs floating around these daze. Try BlauParts website..they have TB kit...and if you really wanna DIY they also rent a tool set to lock the cams, crank, pull the cam seals ec. for only $35 for two weeks.


----------



## shankmeister (May 28, 2006)

*Re: 2000 passat 4motion timing belt change 2.8 30v (spitpilot)*

Thanks for you input. I have decided to do it this weekend. All of my parts and tools from blau have arrived already.
I am comfortable working on these cars but I just haven't done TB job on a v6 yet. I have done a TB/waterpump job on a TDI along with the clutch.
Also I have recently done a clutch job on a audi v6.
I am just going to take my time and follow the instructions carefully.
All the shops around here quote me at around 1400 for this and all said and done with blau its going to cost me 400, thermostat, camseals included etc. Hopefully I am making the right decision


----------



## shankmeister (May 28, 2006)

*Re: 2000 passat 4motion timing belt change 2.8 30v (shankmeister)*

Well I just did the TB job. Motor runs great. I had a bad waterpump leak after putting the new one in. Once the motor got warm it seems to have stopped. 
I must have messed some stuff up while I had everything torn apart. Now my PS moans loudly and turns a little hard. Also about 10 miles after the job my check engine light came on. I assume that I knocked a sensor loose while I was doing this. 
Motor doesn't knock or anything sounds good. I need to find someone with a vagcom in the Minneapolis area so I can see what caused this light to come on.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 2000 passat 4motion timing belt change 2.8 30v (shankmeister)*



shankmeister said:


> Well I just did the TB job. Motor runs great. I had a bad waterpump leak after putting the new one in. Once the motor got warm it seems to have stopped.
> I must have messed some stuff up while I had everything torn apart. Now my PS moans loudly and turns a little hard. Also about 10 miles after the job my check engine light came on. I assume that I knocked a sensor loose while I was doing this.
> I believe there is a cam positon sensor on the front of the left head...check that out..might have bumped the wires loose or somethin...sure hope you didnt' get a bum waterpump! Blau Parts are usually good on quality...not like other websites that try and slip you Chinese knockoff parts!....Not sure why PS would act up after this....all you do is take the serp belt on and off the pump pulley..maybe just a concidence..fluid level up to snuff?....


----------



## shankmeister (May 28, 2006)

*Re: 2000 passat 4motion timing belt change 2.8 30v (spitpilot)*

I checked the cam position sensors, seems plugged in tight. When I first start my car up it beeps and says "emissions workshop!", it this just a generic CEL message or is it something deeper?
Also I noticed that my PS lines that connect to my PS cooler are a little loose, I am going to buy new hose clamps and see if that helps the whining.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 2000 passat 4motion timing belt change 2.8 30v (shankmeister)*

Emissions Workshop light can run whole range of faults..loose vaccum lines..I know the little lines on my car were all cracking under that stupid woven cloth the VW has on the outside of their 3mm vac lines...look good from outside...brittle as heck underneath...just breath on em and they break...if you haven't replaced these recently there's a good chance you broke one or more during the work! Get 2 meters from dealer and just replace 'em all..one at a time for me..they get pretty complex up in the bowl of snakes at the rear top of engine!


----------



## shankmeister (May 28, 2006)

*Re: 2000 passat 4motion timing belt change 2.8 30v (spitpilot)*

I just replaced all of the vacuum lines, quite a few of them were brittle and shot. My CEL still remains on. I need to hook this up to a computer to see exactly what is going on.


----------

